# Question for Dr. Bolen: Where to find a CBT in Toronto?



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi Dr. Bolen. I wanted to know how I could go about finding a CB therapist in Toronto. Should this therapist be thoroughly familiar with IBS? I am currently seeing a "holistic experential therapist". She's very good, but we don't concentrate on the IBS stuff at all, we concentrate on deeper psyche issues --life fears, suppressed emotions, body signals. I wanted to know whether CB therapist does something different, and whether I should switch therapists. Thanks -- I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

any psychologist should be qualified to do cbt or refer you to a good one. your health insurance plan should have a listingtom


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

In response to your questions, yes, a CBT therapist will work differently than an experiential therapist, as there will be more of a focus on helping you to develop active strategies for coping with and reducing your IBS symptoms. In terms of switching, I would first recommend that you evaluate whether or not your IBS is improving with your current therapy. I would also recommend that you discuss your thoughts about switching with your current therapist. If you decide that it is in your best interests, here are some resources: www.iffgd.org maintains a list of providers who treat IBS, www.aabt.org maintains a list of CBT therapists. In addition, you happen to live in the city where one of the few psychologists who research IBS is located: Brenda Toner, Ph.D. at the Centre for Addiction and Mental Health, Toronto. Good luck.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------

